# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  .:**:.تمارين لشد البطن والخصر .:**:.

## Paradise

الرياضة من أهم العوامل فى المساعدة فى تخفيف الوزن
والرشاقة والمحافظة على جسم سليم ومشدود
ولاجل عيون صبايا المنتدى 
تمارين لشد البطن والخصر 

التمرين الاول ..




التمرين الثاني ..




التمرين الثالث ..




التمرين الرابع ..




التمرين الخامس ..




التمرين السادس ..




التمرين السابع ..




التمرين الثامن ..




التمرين التاسع ..




التمرين العاشر ..



إن شاء الله تعجبكم
وتستفيدوا منها

----------


## ابو نعيم

هذه التمارين مفيد جدا للشباب ايضا 
الرياضة خير وسئلة لتنحيف 
شكرا على هذه المعلومات

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يعطيكي العافيه براديس

----------


## Paradise

> هذه التمارين مفيد جدا للشباب ايضا 
> الرياضة خير وسئلة لتنحيف 
> شكرا على هذه المعلومات


اكيد الرياضة مفيدة للشباب و الصبايا
شكرا ابو نعيم

----------


## Paradise

> يعطيكي العافيه براديس


الله يعافيك مها

----------


## حلم حياتي

عجبتني كتير واكيد حاستفيد منها

شكرا برادايس

----------


## Paradise

> عجبتني كتير واكيد حاستفيد منها
> 
> شكرا برادايس


العفو 
جربيها وحاتستفيدي ان شاء الله

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكوره

----------


## Paradise

شكرا زهرة

----------


## تهاني الام

بتجنن العبه الي بتلعب شكرا كثير حلوين

----------


## العيناء المرضيه

شكرا لك

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو كتير

----------


## prince love

[glint]شكرا الموضوع رائع[/glint] :Eh S(21):

----------


## ست الحبايب

:36 1 11[1]:  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

